# Garmin echomap+ 93sv transducer mounting location



## Tim614 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi 
I wanted to ask what’s the best mounting location for the transducer?

I first had it mounted 15” from center as recommended by the manual but it seems to get interference with my motor when using side imaging so I called their support line and they said to have it at least 18” away from center ( center of propeller) so I moved it as they said and still have interference.
My thoughts are should I move it further out until interference goes away?
Thanks


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Everything you need to know.

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/garmin-93sv-plus-transom-mounted-transducer.341447/

PM me if you have further questions and I’ll send you my phone number if you need.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Tim614 said:


> Hi
> I wanted to ask what’s the best mounting location for the transducer?
> 
> I first had it mounted 15” from center as recommended by the manual but it seems to get interference with my motor when using side imaging so I called their support line and they said to have it at least 18” away from center ( center of propeller) so I moved it as they said and still have interference.
> ...


Are your sure your interference issues isn’t an electrical issue? Just pointing out the obvious. You should not be getting interference from your motor.


----------



## Tim614 (Oct 6, 2019)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Are your sure your interference issues isn’t an electrical issue? Just pointing out the obvious. You should not be getting interference from your motor.



No, not electrical.
When I trim my engine up a bit the image clear right up. I don’t know if that’s how it is or there is a optimal location so I don’t have to trim my engine.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Tim614 said:


> No, not electrical.
> When I trim my engine up a bit the image clear right up. I don’t know if that’s how it is or there is a optimal location so I don’t have to trim my engine.


No that’s pretty normal for side imaging. That’s exactly what a do, trim up some and go no faster than 3-4 SOG.


----------

